# Looking for some ideas for a party



## Resident (Feb 21, 2008)

I am a member of a small service fraternity and we host the Halloween party at the university every year. last year the cops shut us down but in all honesty it was not that great to begin with. I am trying to work out something with the local authorities so that we wont have to worry about them, but if I am going to go through all that trouble I want to make sure it is great. So I have a few questions.

I would like to decorate, but I am not sure how much money I should get the fundraising committee working on. I thought that about 1500 would be good but if that is to low please tell me.

With the amount of people that come to these parties feeding them all is not realistic, but I thought that maybe we could sell what I guess would amount to something like "VIP" admission that includes a buffet, or maybe a formal meal (could be fun in costume).

If anyone has any good ideas please share them.


The ReSiDeNT


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess the amount of money needed would depend on the size of the area you wanted to decorate and, possibly the theme. I have never done anything like that, but I would think 1500 would be good. I myself am more of a ohh, they are throwing that away, I can use that for...or 75%off, sold , kinda gal. But am in a different situation.It sounds fun though, . Seeing as you are doing Vlad /Dracula for your costume, you could do a total vampirey theme, or just classic monsters of halloween, either way, their are lots of great ideas out there for decorating that would be great. Once you decide on a decorating theme, post it, and ask for ideas, you'll get lots of them here, or you also can search the threads here for previously posted ideas and pics, there have been some awesome party ideas here!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

A bunch of college kids attending a halloween party? I would just stick with chips and trailmix. If you need an easy theme do like A Monsters Ball or A monsters Bash, Money all depends on the size and the amount attending. the vip thing is good but what if everyone wanted to do that? Then it'd be pointless right? You could even do a pot luck where other people bring some form of food or drink.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

What sort of space are we talkin' about here? House, apt, hall, barn??? The size of the space will influence how many decorations you will need. Also, have you picked a theme? Sometimes it is easier and cheaper to buy with a theme in mind rather than just random stuff. And you mentioned that you are a service fraternity...how about scoring points with the local authorities by collecting food for the local food bank as "admission" to the party? (We could even think up a name for it, like 'Grub for Ghouls'...OK, bad example, but you get what I mean) That would be great publicity for your organization with the locals. Not to mention a very cool thing to do, fame and glory aside!


----------



## Resident (Feb 21, 2008)

well i am not sure of the space yet but i think it will be on some land that one of our members owns. it is back in the woods so i thought that maybe an ancient forests of romania theme might work and perhaps have some impaled corpses set out amongst the trees i am talking to the local authorities and trying to work something out i am trying to organize transportation for everyone to and from the party and hoping that they will see that and grant us some wiggle room on some of the more questionable facets of the party

feeling like the walking dead

The ReSiDeNT


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mhooch, good suggestion on the foodbank. resident, also a good suggestion on organized rides to and from the party. congrats on taking on this undertaking. as for how much food to serve, when one has a wedding, they go to a grocery store or caterer and they give suggestions on how much will feed how many, and ideas of what might go over good. you might try this. decors, well it depends on your theme and space. $1500. sounds like it might do. it is a good thing you have started now, this is a lot of work and it will take time. maybe you can check out garage sales and good wills. check the computer for garage sale listings and see if they mention halloween items. this way you can keep the money down.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I will throw in some suggestions here. Go to the local police dept and ask to have a meeting with the head honcho. Explain to him that you would like to have an organized halloween party with (?? Said number of attendees). Explain to him, that in the past there has been problems with shutting your party down. Ask for his advice on how to operate a safe and successful haunt.

As far as the party. Really a theme and location are the first thing I would suggest coming up with. From there create a budget and like others said scour the local flea markets and antique stores for props. Get some fraternity members in on who can build the scariest prop, etc... Make it fun and safe.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Do you plan on this being an outdoor event?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

If this is going to be an outdoor party, why not have a barbecue?? I can just see it...a fire pit, flames flickering in the shadows, and some sort of meat cooking...who knows what kind, or where it came from???? (Sorry, got a little carried away...Vlad didn't actually _COOK _his victims, did he?) But seriously, hot dogs and chips, maybe some crudites, easily portable, not terribly perishable, no utensils needed. People could even cook their own dogs over the fire on sticks. (For the boy scout in all of us.) And the fire would be part of the ambience. (Although...and this is the ER nurse in me talkin' here...there would need to be a...shall we say, responsible...ahem,..._sober_...person or two to keep an eye on that fire. And the revelers gamboling around it. Just sayin'.) 

AND: if it's a wooded area, maybe you could make a haunted trail sort of thing, where the guests walk through and get the poopy scared out of them before they partake in the party? *THAT* sounds like fun. (I can hear the sorority sisters screaming now...)


----------



## Headless Horseman (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree with Mhooch the haunted trail sounds good especially since it is outdoors.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I think a bbq in the woods sounds like an amazing party idea - especially with a haunted trail included! As a college student myself I can totally see the appeal in sitting around a campfire telling spooky stories, maybe you could rig up some sort of portable stereo with some Halloween-themed tunes - if you need a donation I would be happy to make you copies of the Halloween cds I have! 

Best of luck with your fundraising efforts - when we fundraise for our uni drama society, we do cake sales. Perhaps you could do something similar on campus? Do you guys have a Student Union? They gave us a donation to help us hire our theatre this year, perhaps you would be able to aquire a donation from them to help with the cost of transport for the guests as it's a safety feature? 

Best of luck - it sounds like it's going to be amazing!


----------

